# DIY Surface Skimmer for HOB



## GW

In an effort to remove the buildup of surface slime and increase degassing I turned one of my Cascade 150's into a surface skimmer. The amount of skimming action can be regulated by how high the nylon sock is raised on the intake tube(last picture). The last section is a tight fit but it can be removed and a sponge added to the PVC as well. 
I used 1/2"NSF-pw(for potable water) PVC piping-short sections of pipe, couplings, elbows, and an old intake tube extension from an Aquaclear HOB.(I never throw anything away...LOL) :wink: 
Also one of my Wife's nylon socks and a couple rubber bands...the cost of doing that is unknown at this time..though I'm sure I'll hear about it from her :roll: 
It covers the white PVC and looks alot better but also serves the purpose of regulating the skimming.
Total cost of project was under $5


----------



## mHeinitz57

lol, cool idea...I dig it  I love custom made stuff. I once made an awesome filter for a red-eared slider turtle tank in one of the stores I worked at just with parts lying around in the back.


----------



## fishiness

wow, that's awesome. I just posted it on this other board I go to here with a link back to you.... anything mixing quality and money smarts needs be spread around


----------



## bmvbab

*Whats the use of a surface skimmer?*

Hi,

Sorry, Im new to the skimmers, so want to know these-

What actually is the slime that you are talking about?
Does it form in SW/FW or both?

How exactly does the skimmer you have designed work?

Thanks


----------



## Cody

*Re: Whats the use of a surface skimmer?*



bmvbab said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, Im new to the skimmers, so want to know these-
> 
> What actually is the slime that you are talking about?
> Does it form in SW/FW or both?
> 
> How exactly does the skimmer you have designed work?
> 
> Thanks


A surface skimmer is different than a skimmer.

In a SW tank, algea often forms on the glass, and then gets in your tank, and then gets at the surface. I have a terrible surface algea problem right now, which I have been looking for a SS.

A skimmer actually removes things from the water. These would be harmful nutrients that the skimmer extracts out. Targets much more than just getting rid of surface scum.


----------

